

Pylons – Extremely Flexible Python Web Framework - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/framework/pylons-extremely-flexible-python-web-framework/

======
gexla
This is basically spam. The post has very little information. In fact,you have
to scroll past the ads to even see any content. Sure, some sites will hit you
with a popup ad before you can view content, but this is okay if the article
has value (and a word count which is greater than the total word count of the
ads on the site.) This site has clearly been built for ads and probably driven
by very cheap article writers.

Edit: I don't see why people spam hacker news. There's a relatively small
segment of people on the web who are responsible for clicking on ads and
buying from affiliates. Hacker news is not that sort of audience.

Edit: Edit: Yep, user has 1 Karma and one submission (guess which one?) No
comments.

